# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Why is my sheet running so slow??

## Jiptastic

Would anyone have an idea why one of my excel spreadsheets runs really slow? It's only 740 KB, which isn't small, but I have projects that are 4 times as large that run fine.  I have turned the formula updates to manual.  It has some macros in it, but nothing more than usual.  Still, a basic action like cut and paste will lag forever.  

What else should I look out for??

----------


## Sean Thomas

is it just when you run a macro?
maybe you have some issues with code?

----------


## Jiptastic

It's not just when I run a macro, it's all the time.

----------


## sloninja

do you have some very nested formulas in every single cell? that would do it. I read a recent article, it is the way excel set up. even if you only change value in one cell, it will recalculate the whole spreadsheet. it is just how excel works. if you have a lot of different nested formulas that link to each other, that will do it. even if it is less than 1 MB. i have a spreadsheet that is 25mb, and it takes me 30 mins to clear contents on one out of the 18 tabs

----------


## Jiptastic

I have attached the sheet.  When you do a basic cut paste, or insert/delete a row; it is slow as hell.  Everybody kept telling me it was the macros til I took them out.  Then I changed the formula updates to manual; and at this point I have deleted over 2/3rds of the workbook just to test it; and it is still slow.  What else is there?

----------


## Sean Thomas

Hi, well you dont have any code in the workbook, so thats not it.
you do have a lot of formulas



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


could be causing problems as you only have data upto columns S so this will use a lot more calculation than needed.
cut & paste works ok on my pc

----------


## Jiptastic

Good to know how it runs on other PCs.  Cut and Paste locks my computer up for a good minute because my computer isn't the best.  

Sean- Each day I add new data, so the formula is supposed to account for this, so it won't need to be updated daily.  I think the difference in calculation is pretty minimal because even when I delete all the formulas the slowness isn't improved.

----------


## JosephP

try clearing the conditional formatting from the third sheet and see if that speeds it up. that cf seems to have gotten out of whack-reapply it after deleting but as one block

----------


## David PR

I have the same issue. I'm with Mac Office 2011 praticaly no big formulas (just counting) and no macros. Everytime I tried to copy or insert it takes 6 sec to do the operation. It's pain !

----------


## bodnarj

I use Excel 2007 SP3 and found no issues with your sheet.  Something else on your PC must be using resources.  Take a look at task manager when you are in your sheet.

----------


## Jiptastic

Conditional formatting was my main problem.  I would clear all rules if you have any and see if there's a difference.

----------


## newdoverman

The SA 30 Day KIR worksheet appears to be the problem. If the other two sheets are deleted there isn't much change in performance. If a new copy of the file is downloaded and the SA Day KIR worksheet is deleted, there is a dramatic change in performance to the good. I have tried copying this worksheet without formulae to another workbook and no change...slow!!!

----------


## martindwilson

fyi rank on third sheet is all over the place ,has someone been sorting or something? shouldnt it be
=IFERROR(RANK(A6,$A$6:$A$70,0),"") filled down?

----------


## newdoverman

I removed all conditional formatting (there was a huge amount of overlapping formatting) by copying the rows and pasting special first the values then paste special formulae while the selection was maintained.

As noted, the Rank formula is very strange in that the whole range isn't selected for the ranking.

The workbook at least reacts in a normal fashion time-wise.

----------


## Hamas

> I removed all conditional formatting (there was a huge amount of overlapping formatting) by copying the rows and pasting special first the values then paste special formulae while the selection was maintained.
> 
> As noted, the Rank formula is very strange in that the whole range isn't selected for the ranking.
> 
> The workbook at least reacts in a normal fashion time-wise.




Hi,

I have this same problem. I tried to remove conditional formating, but it doesn't get any better. It seams, that problem groving with every new row in sheet "Zurn". Could anyone help me to solve this problem?
I tried to attach the file, but didn't find how to do that??

----------


## Hamas

> I removed all conditional formatting (there was a huge amount of overlapping formatting) by copying the rows and pasting special first the values then paste special formulae while the selection was maintained.
> 
> As noted, the Rank formula is very strange in that the whole range isn't selected for the ranking.
> 
> The workbook at least reacts in a normal fashion time-wise.




Hi,

I have this same problem. I tried to remove conditional formating, but it doesn't get any better. It seams, that problem groving with every new row in sheet "Zurn". Could anyone help me to solve this problem?

----------


## newdoverman

I have no idea what this workbook is about as I don't understand the language.

The following is meant to give you the greatest possibility of success in getting a solution to your problem.

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## Zanziguy

I have just started having the same problem. I have never had this problem for this week. I have been working on the same files for weeks and did not add any complex formulas. 

When I start Excel, it is fine for about 15 minutes and then inserting or deleting row causing the file to slow down to a crawl.   If I close and reopen, I it is fine again (for about 15 minutes).

The only thing that I might caused the issue is that the file went out and came back from someone using MAC.   I resaved the file in my version of EXCEL.   
It there such an issue regarding files going back and forth between WINDOWS and APPLE (MAC).

Thanks.

Jay

----------


## protonLeah

Zanziguy,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

